# Motorhome covers



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any other companies like Pro-Tec that make covers for motorhomes. Pro-Tec are excellent products, but they are very expensive and I wondered if there are any companies a bit cheaper out there?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

bandleader said:


> Does anyone know if there are any other companies like Pro-Tec that make covers for motorhomes. Pro-Tec are excellent products, but they are very expensive and I wondered if there are any companies a bit cheaper out there?


F iamma and Royal make covers, F iamma one is £54

Peter


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks, Peter. The Pro-Tec covers are unaffected by wind or storms etc. They cost 3/400 pounds! Do you know if the Fiamma ones are similar, or are they made of the umbrella-like material. This is very thin and I wouold imagaine it would not stand up well to high winds?


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

"The Pro-Tec covers are unaffected by wind or storms"

About 18 months ago my Pro-Tec Roof Cover was destroyed by the gales up here in Central Scotland.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

*motorhome covers*

Well, that´s not surprising....they have to nail the ridge tiles down in Scotland!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The Pro-tec covers are breathable and have a soft lining which protects the van and windows, Plus are custom made to suit your vehicle.

For £50 I don't think you will get any of the above

"you pays for what you gets"

Alan H


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i.ve got a soft breathable cover that cost about £140 its got lots of straps to tie it down, its gray in colour, and i think its good value. dennis


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahhh, Dennis. That sounds just the job. Have you got the company name and phone number by any chance?


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Quality is the true test of cheapness
You get what you pay for with Protec

Usual disclaimers - other than I've got one



bandleader said:


> Does anyone know if there are any other companies like Pro-Tec that make covers for motorhomes. Pro-Tec are excellent products, but they are very expensive and I wondered if there are any companies a bit cheaper out there?


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

just google motorhome covers, simples.dennis


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

brillopad said:


> just google motorhome covers, simples.dennis


You could also google johns cross


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

If you're interested I have a Fiamma Covertop, unused, cost £52 last year. Its a silvery finish tarpaulin really but quite smooth so that it doesn't do any damage. 8.5M long x 5.3M wide. I'm open to offers!

Bob


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> brillopad said:
> 
> 
> > just google motorhome covers, simples.dennis
> ...


i googled johns cross, and was asked why? i said because he needs more motorhomes, there are another plug for ya. dennis


----------

